# How do Dungeness



## blacklab (Aug 2, 2008)

freeze? 
A buddy is going  and was wondering how well they freeze after cooking. Most likely they will be vacuumed sealed. Thanks


----------



## richtee (Aug 2, 2008)

Only way I ever get 'em here in MI...solid as a rock.


----------



## cheyman (Aug 2, 2008)

I think as long as their vacumed sealled they should be okay frozen. It's the thawing process that can screw them up. Make sure to thaw in very icy water & you should be fine. I've try never to freeze my crustaceans unless absolutley necessary. Of course I work in South Boston,so I only get sea food if I'm making it that day (or weekend).


----------



## blacklab (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  I never froze crab always ate it fresh or within a couple days. I'll relay your thoughts. Thanks again


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought all crab had to be kept alive, or cooked from a live state to save the meat?  Otherwise they would release a poison that would ruin the meat.  Only way I have ever had crab was frozen precooked.  Of course I am from michigan and we don't have a lot of oceans near by lol.  That being said I wouldn't hesitate to freeze it after you cook it.


----------



## big game cook (Aug 31, 2008)

crab is brown alive. when you buy those frozen one in the store that are redish pink. they are cooked and froze. but i cant tell you how the process should be done though.


----------



## salmonclubber (Aug 31, 2008)

black lab

the crab will freeze great for 3 months after that it starts to get a off flavor vacume sealing is a great way to freeze your crab you should try smoking some of the crab meat i did mine at 225 for 30 min in a heavy smoke it turned out great good luck i have trouble keeping crab around the house for a week let alone 3 months


----------



## okie joe (Aug 31, 2008)

Everything i get here in Okla, is precooked and frozen....keeps well i dont know how long cause we thaw and eat,,,,lol


----------



## supervman (Aug 31, 2008)

Dude, that was FRESH crab not pre cooked, YES?


----------

